# Cedar Wood Sheets



## mountainrubs (Oct 27, 2012)

Has anyone ever cooked with cedar wood sheets?


----------



## daveomak (Oct 27, 2012)

MR, morning..... Yes, once.... That was once too many......


----------



## pit 4 brains (Oct 27, 2012)

Yes, on a grill with fish. I like the method a lot. Repost this in the Grilling Fish  section and see what ya get...


----------

